
Redis 3.2.0 is out - mohamedbassem
http://antirez.com/news/104
======
koolba
Redis is in a _very_ small category of software that's been pleasant to work
with from day one and continues to be on a daily basis.

Kudos to antirez on everything before this and another great release.

~~~
Mahn
In fact it's quite possibly the only piece of software that HN hasn't bashed
or harshly criticized so far :)

~~~
antirez
Thanks, I really receive good sentiments from the community. I've the feeling
that this is not due just to the fact that many developers find Redis useful.
It has very serious limits like many other softwares. It is that _so far_
Redis was never proposed as "The Shit", the silver bullet that will save you
from your data problem. Is just something I and the other contribs try to do
with love, without pretending we are going to save the world. I wish this
vision was a bit more common, but (un)fortunately data now is an hot topic
with too much money on the table, so feelings are a bit over excited
sometimes.

EDIT: Many marketing/business people basically don't understand that you
cannot over-sell to developers. The effect is the contrary, you turn people
down when you try to say you did something too cool to be true, so this
strategy also does not work in the long run.

~~~
qaq
"without pretending we are going to save the world". I felt a great
disturbance in SV, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and
were suddenly silenced.

~~~
christophilus
This. You just made my day.

~~~
md224
Just FYI, your comment got flagged but I vouched it. I think these little
fragments of appreciation should be okay on HN. Sometimes an upvote just isn't
enough.

------
cft
I like their new GEO sorted set with latitude and longitude. Can someone point
me to a [reasonably priced] geocoding database to display nearest Town, Region
(only where appropriate), Country (in English) based on latitude and
longitude?

~~~
okramcivokram
I've used GeoNames (geonames.org) for a few projects.

~~~
cft
I was turned off by their blurp that their US zip codes database contains only
21k zips out of 41.5k. Are they sufficiently complete for small towns?

~~~
hamandcheese
The incomplete zips (for at least one database I've read about) come from
corporate or industrial areas where not many people actually live.

~~~
maxerickson
Officially US zip codes are just collections of addresses, they don't
necessarily correspond to areas.

I think most free datasets are probably just the areas that Census derived for
TIGER (or at the very least, rely heavily on that data).

------
xomateix
Just realised that [http://download.redis.io/](http://download.redis.io/) is
not available under https (neither is [http://redis.io](http://redis.io)).

It may be worth downloading it from github.

~~~
antirez
Or you could download from redis.io and check the hashes we publish at Github:
[https://github.com/antirez/redis-hashes](https://github.com/antirez/redis-
hashes)

~~~
Zikes
Have you looked at Let's Encrypt for the redis.io domain?

~~~
antirez
Yes, I hope to implement it soon!

------
justjico
If I was a betting man, I would bet the new "interesting feature" is related
to time series. Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking.

------
kinkdr
I've been using RC for a couple of months now in production, albeit my site is
very small, and has been proven rock-stable. And the code is a pleasure to
read. Amazing piece of software! Keep up the good work!

------
aeharding
The geo API seems rather... specific. Is there really a demand for it?

~~~
PaulRobinson
Geo is insanely useful when you're after stuff within x miles of a known
location - so a lot of mobile apps.

My problem with many existing geo implementations is they assume that a
circular radius is the query type I care about, and longitude and latitude is
sufficient to know where I actually am in terms of jurisdiction, etc.

Being able to add fine grained polygons to represent national, state, county
or town boundaries and being able to identify the relationships between my co-
ordinates and those entities is still far more complex than I would like.

Adding polygon support might be an interesting exercise, actually.

~~~
antirez
Hey Paul, we have this feature added as a Lua script, but adding it in a
native way could be interesting actually. Itamar Haber wrote the Lua script
and was pushing for adding it in a native way, I wanted to check after the
release the actual demand for it.

~~~
tyre
This would be extremely helpful. We work with local governments and they have
a cornucopia of geo-boundaries to query across. PostGIS works really well, but
providing a cache-layer on top via Redis for simple counts would be amazing.

------
matt2000
The new BITFIELD seems like it could be really cool, but I can't quite figure
out the use case. Anybody planning on using that that can enlighten me?
Thanks.

~~~
cullenking
I plan on using it to track what database objects have a corresponding cached
image thumbnail. 10 million objects in my database, thumbnails generated on
the fly, fast get/set the unique ID of the object in the bitfield. very small
storage for what you get.

~~~
Gigablah
You can already do this using BITSET -- I tracked 100 million objects with
incremental integer keys during a migration process and it worked great.

From what I read, BITFIELD behaves differently -- it treats your data as a
series of "packed" bits. So while with BITSET you operate on each bit
individually, with BITFIELD you operate on a series of bits with a starting
offset, and you have to be mindful of the length.

------
netcraft
does anyone know how quickly the official docker containers will be out?
[https://hub.docker.com/_/redis/](https://hub.docker.com/_/redis/)

Could build it myself but if the official image will be out in a day or so id
rather wait I think.

~~~
TimWolla
I just submitted a pull request: [https://github.com/docker-
library/redis/pull/57](https://github.com/docker-library/redis/pull/57)

~~~
netcraft
nice! didn't realize thats how that worked.

~~~
TimWolla
To expand on that topic: You can find all the Dockerfiles of the official
images linked at the very top on Docker Hub [1]. Once my pull request is
merged a Docker-Redis maintainer will have to open another pull request to
update the references of the official image on Docker hub [2].

In fact I already updated the Redis Docker image once. You can see the full
process there [3].

[1] [https://hub.docker.com/_/redis/](https://hub.docker.com/_/redis/) [2]
[https://github.com/docker-library/official-
images/pulls](https://github.com/docker-library/official-images/pulls) [3]
[https://github.com/docker-library/redis/pull/25](https://github.com/docker-
library/redis/pull/25)

